

(Yahoo) Pipes & Faucets - rms
http://blog.craigslist.org/2009/12/pipes-faucets/#comments

======
rms
Craigslist blocks Yahoo Pipes and there is a Hacker News discussion.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=970934> Then a Techcrunch Post:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/01/craigslist-yahoo-
pipes-...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/01/craigslist-yahoo-pipes-
flippity/)

Jim makes a statement: _"Yesterday afternoon craigslist engineering noticed a
disproportionate amount of server/bandwidth resources being consumed by
requests referred via Yahoo Pipes, with the lion’s share of that activity
appearing also to be in violation of CL terms of use. Pipes access has been
suspended pending further review."_

If a bunch of people started emailing and tweeting Craig and Jim and then
Techcrunch inserted themselves into the story with another story or two about
the dramatic situation, they really might open API access.

------
dnsworks
No, they won't. There's no financial incentive for Craigslist to innovate.
They own the classifieds market. Jim will spew off some great CEO-speak as to
why they're not going to provide an API. Craig will respond with a half-
hearted answer about being community driven, and that if the community had
wanted an api then they would already have an api.

I've been down this road with Craig before (lets just say he doesn't like
being asked tough questions on panels or at parties).

~~~
rms
I think it should be possible to defeat that argument by calling their bluff
and making the community speak.

